# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Ceiling Joists

## zyhin

Hi all, 
Have taken on a project that is slowly getting out of my grasp. I have looked every where trying to find a span table that will work for my situation. I am fitting out my existing colorbond shed (18 x 8m) and putting in a couple of rooms/office/workspace. I am trying to work out the cheapest way to span the ceiling. All the span tables that I find are only upto 4800mm. I am trying to span the main room which is roughly 5.8 x 7.1. My thoughts were to use 2 x 300x63 LVL to span across length ways then(hanging beam), then 90x45 across the width. Any help would be great.
Zyhin

----------


## Bedford

G'day mate, I reckon you should try posting in the Plastering Forum, they might be able to come with a suspended ceiling that would work.

----------


## jiggy

Try looking at spans using a couple of hanging beams , there are some tables in previous posts.

----------


## Ken-67

A couple of tables I've checked indicate about 280 X 70 to span 5.8  So you might be better to put a beam across the 5.8 span, then go 140 X 45 the other way. Make sure the beam is fully supported at both ends by studs.

----------

